# حاجة محيراني اوووي



## John Peter (15 نوفمبر 2011)

طبعا كلنا نعرف العلم

و اللي بيتناقض معاه يكون اهبل

لكن فيه تناقض غريب جه في دماغي

و هو مولد يسوع بدون

ان كان كامل في ناسوته اي بشر كامل

كيف ولد من امراءة فقط

و الانسان يحمل 46 كرومسووم

و ناخذ من المراءة 23 كروموسووم

فكيف يكون هذا

علما بان لا يمكن ان يكون استنساخ

فلا يمكن استنساخ رجل كامل من انثة كاملة

ارجو الاجابة في اسرع وقت
​


----------



## DAWOODx (15 نوفمبر 2011)

John Peter قال:


> طبعا كلنا نعرف العلم​
> 
> و اللي بيتناقض معاه يكون اهبل*!!*
> * العلم فى ايه بالضبط هى دى المشكله!!!*
> ...


 *علما بأنى لم اعلم السؤال!!!!!!!!!:beee:*


----------



## DAWOODx (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*هو دا.*


----------



## emad62 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*لاتحتار *
*ولا تشعر بالهبل*
*الاجابه*
*اسهل مما تتوقع*
*هى  كيف خلق ادم*​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*اومال هو اسمه ميلاد معجزى ليه ؟
*


----------



## السـامرية (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*امال هايبقى ازاى ميلاد معجزى
ربنا قادر على كل شىء 
وبعدين هانروح بعيد لية
ازاى خلق ادم؟*​


----------



## John Peter (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*حلق ادم من الصفر

و كان به صفات الانسان كاملة 

ادم لم يولد

اما يسوع نعم فيجب ان تنطبق عليه قوانين البيولوجيا 

فهمتوا

يعنى لو حللنا الكفن المقدس هنلاقي ايه
*​


----------



## MAJI (15 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي جون بيتر 
انت تعرف العلم لكنك تجهل الايمان 
اي انك انسان غير مؤمن بوجود الله 
ولا تؤمن بقدرته اللامتناهية والفوق الطبيعية 
وعليه لاتؤمن بالمعجزات الالهية
رغم ان المسيح صنعها امام الشعب ليثبت لهم هذه الحقيقة .
لكن مع هذا هناك من امنوا وهناك من لم يؤمنوا مثلك .
فهل عدد الكرموسومات هي المشكلة؟ 
كيف لعذراء ان تحمل بدون زواج؟
وكيف لمولودها ان يفعل معجزات؟
وكيف له ان يصلب ويموت ويقوم ؟
كلها امور فوق الطبيعة والعلم


----------



## esambraveheart (15 نوفمبر 2011)

John Peter قال:


> *حلق ادم من الصفر*​
> 
> *و كان به صفات الانسان كاملة *​
> *ادم لم يولد*​
> ...


* من خلق الانسان من العدم ..افلا يستطيع ان يخلق جسدا انسانيا من خلية واحدة ( البويضة الانثوية )و بنصف عدد الكروموسومات لتكون انسانا كاملا وخلايا جسده يكون فيها كل عدد الكروموسومات كاملا ؟؟؟*​


----------



## بايبل333 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

> *اما يسوع نعم فيجب ان تنطبق عليه قوانين البيولوجيا *



من قال لك ذلك .؟أيستحيل على يهوة شىء .؟



> *يعنى لو حللنا الكفن المقدس هنلاقي ايه*



*هههههههههههههه
عندما تجد الكفن المقدس تعال نحللة "المسيح ليس هنا بل قام من الاموات.
*


----------



## prayer heartily (15 نوفمبر 2011)

متحاولش تفهم كل شيء بعقلك 
حتي اعظم العلماء كل العلم الكبير اللي حصلوا عليه واحد علي بليون من العلوم اللي عند ربنا وكشفهالهم
الهنا اله معجزات وعجايب امن فقط
انظر للامور ليس بعقلك ولكن بعين الايمان
​


----------



## John Peter (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*الايمان بدون عقل لا معنى له

انا لا اؤمن فقط بل اعقلها ايضا

اذا فلماذا ننتقض المسلمون بان عقولهم مغيبة
*​


----------



## John Peter (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*و مشكلة اخرى ممكن يكون ب 23 كروموسوم او اكتر ان كانت بويضة غير طبيعية) لكن البويضة X و الانثى لا تاتي ب Y ابدا من اين اتى هذا





و بالنسبة للكفن المقدس هو موجود و بقايا الناسوت ( دم و الى ما هلانك)

يبقى به فلنحللها
*​


----------



## John Peter (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*و انا لا اقصد التطاول دا مجرد استفسار*​


----------



## elamer1000 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*طب لو عندنا بقايا من ادم لو حللناها هنلاقى ايه مش بشر*

*وزى ما قال لك الاخوة ولادة معجزية*

*معجزة*

*العلم يصمت وتمجد الهنا صانع المعجزات*

*+++*​


----------



## rania79 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

حضرتك بتكلم ع اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
على معجزة الهية فوق العلم بتاعك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (15 نوفمبر 2011)

John Peter قال:


> *.... من اين اتى هذا*​


 
*عندما نرجع للمكتوب .... ترتاح القلوب *

*مكتوب عن العذراء المطوبة مريم *
لوقا 1 : 35 ​فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ: 
*اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ* 
فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ. 
​*فعندما يحل الكامل يكون العمل كامل *

*وعندما تُظلل قوة العلي ... يولد إنسان كامل ( الله الظاهر في الجسد )*

*فهل يُقال للقدير ... أتقدر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*ألم تقرأ عن جدعون عندما حل عليه روح الرب *
القضاة 14 :5 ، 6 ​.... وَإِذَا بِشِبْلِ أَسَدٍ يُزَمْجِرُ لِلِقَائِهِ.
*فَحَلَّ عَلَيْهِ رُوحُ الرَّبِّ*, *فَشَقَّهُ* كَشَقِّ الْجَدْيِ وَلَيْسَ فِي يَدِهِ شَيْءٌ. 
وَلَمْ يُخْبِرْ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ بِمَا فَعَلَ. 

القضاة 15 : 13 ، 14
.... فَأَوْثَقُوهُ بِحَبْلَيْنِ جَدِيدَيْنِ وَأَصْعَدُوهُ مِنَ الصَّخْرَةِ.
وَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَى لَحْيٍ صَاحَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّونَ لِلِقَائِهِ. *فَحَلَّ عَلَيْهِ رُوحُ* *الرَّبِّ*, 
فَكَانَ الْحَبْلاَنِ اللَّذَانِ عَلَى ذِرَاعَيْهِ كَكَتَّانٍ أُحْرِقَ بِالنَّارِ, 
*فَانْحَلَّ الْوِثَاقُ عَنْ يَدَيْهِ*.


.​


----------



## fredyyy (15 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> حضرتك بتكلم ع اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> على معجزة الهية فوق *العلم* بتاعك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
*مع ملاحظة *
*أن عمل الله فوق العلم ... وليس ضده *

*تعريف العِلم *
*أن الله يُعلمنا مما عنده ... وليس كل ما عنده *

*فليس من اللائق أن يُحاسب صاحب العِلم القليل من له كل العِلم *

.


----------



## esambraveheart (16 نوفمبر 2011)

John Peter قال:


> *الايمان بدون عقل لا معنى له*​
> 
> ​




* و العقل و العلم بدون ايمان  " تجديف و الحـــاد ".*

*الم يستخدم بنو نوح عقولهم و علمهم البسيط لبناء بابل و لتحدي المقدرة الالهية فكانت النتيجة ان الله عاقبهم و بلبل السنة بني نوح و جميع قبائل الارض ؟؟؟؟*

*من خلق الكروموسومات الموجوده في كل خليه ؟؟؟ اليس هو الله ؟؟؟*

*و ان كانت الخلية الانسانية ( بويضه انثويه او حيوان منوى ذكرى  او خلية من خلايا الجسم العاديه) هي من صنع الله و ليس الانسان فهل لا يستطيع هو - خالقها - ان يشكلها كيفما شاء و ان يوجه كروموسوماتها كيفما شاء ؟؟؟؟*

*و الان لاحظ ان تحليل العلماء لاي خلايا قد توجد في الكفن المقدس سوف يؤدي الي النتيجه " صــــــــــــفر "*
*..هل تعلم لماذا ؟؟؟؟*

*لان المسيح قام من بين الاموات و ليس في كفنه المقدس بقايا جسدية تخص ناسوته الذي دفن ..و اي خلايا جسدية قد يعثرون عليها فهي لا تخص ناسوت المسيح بل من قاموا بتكفينه و تطييب جسده بالحنوط و من حمل جسده و لفه بالكتان .*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 نوفمبر 2011)

John Peter قال:


> طبعا كلنا نعرف العلم
> 
> و اللي بيتناقض معاه يكون اهبل
> 
> ...



*

وهل هذه فقط هى النقطة التى تحيرك فى الموضوع كله !!!

وهل العلم هو الذى يحكم على الله بما يمكنه عمله !!!!!!

يا سيدى الفاضل ، حيثما توجد معجزة ، فالعلم بتاعك ده يطلع يلعب بره*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*وطالما عايز تاخدها بالعلم ، ولا ما يجيش فى العلم ما ينفعش

قولى  : إزاى ربنا يسوع يقول للميت : هلمَّ خارجاً ، فتعود له الحياة !!! أين الرائحة العفنة ، أين الدود ، أين الخلايا المتعفنة ، من أين عادت الحياة تدب فى هذه المتعفنات !!!

وإن أردتها بالعلم يا بلاش ، قولى ، كيف يخلق من الطين عيوناً ، بها خلايا حية ، وبها أعصاب بصرية .... إلخ إلخ 

قولى بالعلم : كيف حدث هذا !!!!!!!!!

يا سيدى الفاضل : الله هو الخالق ، والعلم مجرد محاولة للمعرفة لما تم خلقته

فالله الخالق ، فوق العلم الذى يلهث ليعرف مجرد شذرات عن هذه الخليقة*


----------



## DAWOODx (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*لا اقدر ان اتكلم بعد كل كلام الاحباء لكنى اتمنى ان أضيف شيئا ,,من فاه الله,ذاته.*
*أيــــوب
ــــــــــــــــ
 *
*الأصحاح رقم 38*

*1 فاجاب الرب ايوب من العاصفة و قال.
 2 من هذا الذي يظلم القضاء بكلام بلا معرفة.
 3 اشدد الان حقويك كرجل فاني اسالك فتعلمني.
 4 اين كنت حين اسست الارض اخبر ان كان عندك فهم.
 5 من وضع قياسها لانك تعلم او من مد عليها مطمارا.
 6 على اي شيء قرت قواعدها او من وضع حجر زاويتها.
 7 عندما ترنمت كواكب الصبح معا و هتف جميع بني الله.
 8 و من حجز البحر بمصاريع حين اندفق فخرج من الرحم.
 9 اذ جعلت السحاب لباسه و الضباب قماطه.
 10 و جزمت عليه حدي و اقمت له مغاليق و مصاريع.
 11 و قلت الى هنا تاتي و لا تتعدى و هنا تتخم كبرياء لججك.
 12 هل في ايامك امرت الصبح هل عرفت الفجر موضعه.
 13 ليمسك باكناف الارض فينفض الاشرار منها.
 14 تتحول كطين الخاتم و تقف كانها لابسة.
 15 و يمنع عن الاشرار نورهم و تنكسر الذراع المرتفعة.
 16 هل انتهيت الى ينابيع البحر او في مقصورة الغمر تمشيت.
17 هل انكشفت لك ابواب الموت او عاينت ابواب ظل الموت.
 18 هل ادركت عرض الارض اخبر ان عرفته كله.
 19 اين الطريق الى حيث يسكن النور و الظلمة اين مقامها.
 20 حتى تاخذها الى تخومها و تعرف سبل بيتها.
 21 تعلم لانك حينئذ كنت قد ولدت و عدد ايامك كثير.*


*الأصحاح رقم 42*

*1 فاجاب ايوب الرب فقال.
 2 قد علمت انك تستطيع كل شيء و لا يعسر عليك امر.
 3 فمن ذا الذي يخفي القضاء بلا معرفة و لكني قد نطقت بما لم افهم بعجائب فوقي لم اعرفها.
 4 اسمع الان و انا اتكلم اسالك فتعلمني.
 5 بسمع الاذن قد سمعت عنك و الان راتك عيني.
 6 لذلك ارفض و اندم في التراب و الرماد.


* 

*الله يكلمنا من الكتاب المقدس ,,,الله هو الذى يتكلم بحكمته بمقدرته التى لم نعلم عنها الى الان شيئا .*

*لك سلام يا اخى فى اسم المسيح.*​


----------



## السـامرية (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*طريقة تفكيرك ممكن تؤدى بك الى الالحاد على فكرة
ربنا اعلى واقوى من كل شىء ومن بينهم العلم
مش صعب على ربنا يخلق من رحم امرأة دون ان يلمسها بشر ربنا يقدر يعمل اكتر من كدة بكتير
لازم تفهم حاجة وتحطها قدام عينيك المعجزات لا يمكن للعلم تفسيرها ومن ضمنهم ميلاد المسيح المعجزى *​


----------



## MAJI (16 نوفمبر 2011)

John Peter قال:


> *الايمان بدون عقل لا معنى له*​
> 
> *انا لا اؤمن فقط بل اعقلها ايضا*​
> *اذا فلماذا ننتقض المسلمون بان عقولهم مغيبة*​


ارى انك لاتؤمن إلا بالعقل البشري
لان اثبات وجود الله بالمختبرات العلمية شئ مستحيل. 
مع الاسف المسلمون نسبوا الخرافات لله استغلالا لمبدأ الله غير منظور.
 ونحن الذين نؤمن بالله نعلم انه مهما ارتقى علم الانسان فان هناك علم اعظم ولا يمكن للبشر الوصول اليه او يدركه.


----------



## Desert Rose (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*ما مشكلتك ياجون ؟ لم افهم ؟ مشكلتك فقط فى الكروموسومات ؟ الموضوع كله الميلاد العذراوى كله موضوع معجزى لايمكن شرحه بالنظريات العلمية *
*ايمانك بالعلم جيد ونحن نؤمن بالعلم ايضا ولكن نؤمن بمن هو اعلى واقوى من العلم بل هو من وضع قوانين العلم نفسها وهو الرب الهنا *
*على فكرة الله لايمكن اثباته او نفيه فى المختبرات العلمية *


----------



## John Peter (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*هو وضعها

لذا لماذا ياتي لينقضها


و يالعلم الانسان ليس تراااب الانسان مواد كيميائية تتحلل في التراب
*​


----------



## John Peter (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*يجب ان اعقلها مهما كااانت النتيجة

افهمتوا
*​


----------



## John Peter (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*بالعقل تركت الاسلام و بالعقل ايضا امنت بالمسيح فيجب ان اكون مقتنع 100% فانا ذو تفكير علمي الي اقصى الحدوود*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (16 نوفمبر 2011)

John Peter قال:


> *هو وضعها
> 
> لذا لماذا ياتي لينقضها
> *​



*لم يأتِ لينقض شيئا، بل أتى ليخلّصك من الموت الذي أنت فيه.*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 نوفمبر 2011)

John Peter قال:


> *بالعقل تركت الاسلام و بالعقل ايضا امنت بالمسيح فيجب ان اكون مقتنع 100% فانا ذو تفكير علمي الي اقصى الحدوود*​



لا تؤاخذنى ، أنت ليس تفكيرك علمى -بحسب علمى - بل فقط تظن أنه علمى

فالتفكير العلمى لا يدرس ما يفوق علمه ، بل يبنى النتائج على المعطيات ، فإن نقصت المعطيات عن الحد اللازم ، يضيف معامل أمان إلى حساباته ، فيضرب النتيجة النهائية فى مقدار معامل الأمان المناسب

لذلك ترى أن التفكير العلمى عقلانى ، يعرف حدوده ويراعيها ، ولا يدعى ما لا يقدر عليه

+++ وأنت هنا تتعرض لشيئ يفوق القدرة العلمية للعالم كله ، فأين مراعاة حدود علمك !!!!!

ليس هذا تفكير علمى ، لأنه يتخطى حدود علمك ، ويحكم على ما هو يفوق حدود علمك

فإعلم حدود عقلك ، ولا تظن فى نفسك أكثر من حقيقتها ، لكى تكون عالماً حقيقياً


----------



## John Peter (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*التفكير العلمي يذهب الي اقصى الحدوود

و يدرس كل شئ 


و اي معطيات نقصت 

و ما هو معامل الامان الذى تريده
*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 نوفمبر 2011)

John Peter قال:


> *التفكير العلمي يذهب الي اقصى الحدوود
> 
> و يدرس كل شئ
> 
> ...


*
لا يا عزيزى ، ليس هذا هو التفكير العلمى ، بل : "الخيال العلمى" ، وشتان الفرق

أما معامل الأمان (Factor of Safty) فهذا ما ينبغى وضعه فى الحسبان عند وجود نقص فى المعطيات أو المعلومات

وفى حالة مثل هذه ، حالة صنع معجزة ، فتخيل أنت حجم المعطيات الناقصة فى معلوماتك ، وتخيل حجم الفاكتور أوف سافتى الذى يلزمك

فلو كانت معلوماتك كاملة ، لأمكنك تكرار عمل نفس هذه المعجزة 

فهل تستطيع أنت أن تقوم بعمل أىِّ من هذه المعجزات ، إن كان الحبل المعجزى ، أو إعادة الحياة للميت بعدما أنتن ، أو خلق العيون الحية العاملة ، من قطعة طين !!!!!!!!

إبحث عن حجم معلوماتك ، لكى تعرف أنك لا تعرف شيئاً بالمقارنة لهذا الخالق العظيم الذى ليس له مثيل فى الكون كله ، لأنه خالق الكون

طريق الكبرياء ليس طريق العلماء ، بل إن العلماء الحقيقيون يتصفون بالتواضع : "تواضع العلماء" ، لأنهم دائماً يعرفون حدود معلوماتهم ومداركهم وإمكانياتهم

أما الشطحات ، فليست من شيمة العلماء ، بل من أصحاب الخيال العلمى ، الذى يشبه العلم مظهرياً فقط ، ولكنه ليس مبنياً على أساس عقلانى منطقى مدروس ، بل على خيالات*


----------



## esambraveheart (16 نوفمبر 2011)

John Peter قال:


> *بالعقل تركت الاسلام و بالعقل ايضا امنت بالمسيح فيجب ان اكون مقتنع 100% فانا ذو تفكير علمي الي اقصى الحدوود*
> ​



* حسنا يا ذا التفكير العلمي*
*بالعلم الانساني ساكلمك.. و بذات العلم اريدك ان تجيبني.*

*هل تعلم اني لو فقط امسكت بيدك فستتبقي خلايا جسدية من جلد الكف " تخصني " علي الموضع الذي امسكت يدك فيه ؟؟؟؟*

*جسد المسيح كما هو مذكور في الكتاب المقدس " قد فارق القبر و الاكفان " بقيامته من بين الاموات و لم يعد هناك في القبر ما يخص ناسوته حتي يومنا هذا .*

*و الان ..ماذا لو وجد علماؤك المزعومين خلايا جسديه  تخص من قاموا بالتحنيط او التكفين او الدفن او حمل الجسد من حيث انزل المسيح من علي صليبه  مثل :*
* جلد ميت متساقط عن الأكف او الايادي *
*شعر متساقط عن رؤوس من قاموا بالتكفين*
*قطرة دماء سقطت علي الكفن مثلا لان يد احدهم قد جرحت .*
*خلايا من الغشاء المخاطي للانف و الحلق لان احدهم قد عطس او سعل مثلا اثناء عملية التكفين .*

*الي ماذا ستصل تحاليل المختبرات و كل الجهود المبذولة لتحليل الحامض النووى للخلايا الجسدية التي عثروا عليها ؟؟؟؟*

*النتيجة " صــــــــــــــــــــــــــفر "*

*...لانهم لا يستطيعون ان يقطعوا بان الخلايا التي عثروا عليها تخص ناسوت المسيح - خاصة انه معلوم للكل انه قام من الاموات و لم يتحلل ناسوته او يري فسادا - و لا تخص من قاموا بتكفينه او دفنه او حمله .*

*و بهذا يكون علم الانسان الذي تتعلق انت بنظرياته و تؤمن انه يمكنه تفسير الاعجاز الالهي..يدور في حلقة مفرغة مؤداها " صفر "..او عدم يقين..و ذلك لقصوره و لعجزه الشديد عن ان يضاهي العلم الالهي و الاعجاز العلمي الالهي .*​


----------



## darkocean (16 نوفمبر 2011)

****
حُرر بواسطة الإدارة بسبب السطو على مواضيع الغير
******


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*الأخ darkocean رجاءا إلتزم بالقوانين. أسئلتك إطرحها في مواضيع منفصلة ولا تسطو على مواضيع غيرك.

سلام المسيح*


----------



## darkocean (17 نوفمبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *الأخ darkocean رجاءا إلتزم بالقوانين. أسئلتك إطرحها في مواضيع منفصلة ولا تسطو على مواضيع غيرك.
> 
> سلام المسيح*


أخي كيرلس لا أعرف لماذا لكن لا يسمح لي بانشاء موضوع جديد الى أن أصل الى امتيازات أكثر وأظنّ أنّ ذلك يحدث بالمشاركة في مواضيع وأنا لا أسطو بل أجيب على الأسئلة


----------



## حسين دوكي (17 نوفمبر 2011)

ان الاجابة سهلة جدا ان الذي حدث مع السيدة العذراء ممكن يحدث عن طريق العلم و طبعا فيه جزء اعجازي فالله فعل اشياء حتي تستطيع ان تلد فهمت قراءت في مرة موضوع هنقل لك منه شوية:فالخلية البشرية تحتوى على 46 كروموسوم.... 44 منها هى كروموسومات جسمية... أى لا علاقة لها بتحديد الجنس و توجد فى كل من الذكر و الأنثى.... يرث الفرد منّا نصف هذه الكروموسومات من الأم و النصف الآخر من الأب... هذا إلى جانب كروموسومين يحددان الجنس و هما فى الذكر (XY) و يرث الذكر الكروموسوم (Y) من الأب و الكروموسوم (X) من الأم.... أما فى الأنثى فالكروموسومات الجنسية لها هى (XX).... أى عبارة عن كروموسوم (X) مكرر... ترث واحد من الأب و الآخر من الأم....

و لتكوين الخلايا الجسمية (مثل تكاثر الخلايا فى حالات النمو مثلاً) تنقسم الخلية ما يسمى بالإنقسام الميتوزى... و هو يعنى إنقسام الخلية إلى جزئين متطابقين... كل منهما يحوى 46 كروموسوم كاملة.... أما فى حالة تكوين الخلايا الجنسية (الحيوانات المنوية فى الذكر و البويضات فى الأنثى) يحدث نوع آخر من الإنقسام فى خلايا الخصية فى الذكر و المبيض فى الأنثى , و هو الإنقسام الميوزى.... و هو نوع من الإنقسام يتم بمقتضاه تقسيم الكروموسومات الموجودة فى خلية واحدة على خليتين... تحتوى كل منهما على 23 كروموسوم.....(22 كروموسوم جسمى + كروموسوم جنسى يكون (X) أو (Y) فى الحيوانات المنوية الذكرية..... و يكون (X) فقط فى البويضات الأنثوية)....
و عند إختراق الحيوان المنوى الذكرى للبويضة الأنثوية يتم إستكمال عدد الكروموسومات إلى 46 كاملة و أيضاً تحديد جنس المولود ... إن كان ذكراً (XY) أو أنثى (XX).

و المشكلة فى تطبيق هذا الفهم على ولادة المسيح... إن كان إستنساخاً لخلايا السيدة العذراء.... فأنه يجب أن يكون أنثى... إذ من المفترض أن تكون خلايا السيدة العذراء لا تحتوى إلا على الكروموسوم (X) المكرر كمحدد للجنس... و لكن يلزم لولادة مولود ذكر أن يكون هناك كروموسوم (Y) كبديل لأحد كروموسومى (X) الموجودين فى خلايا السيدة العذراء.....
و بغض النظر عن المعجزة الإلهية و القادرة على فعل كل شيء و بالنظر إلى الموضوع كموضوع علمى بحت... و إن كان فى الحقيقة لا يخلو من المعجزات.... يمكن تفسير الموضوع علمياً كالتالى:
ماذا لو كانت الكروموسومات المكونة للعذراء مريم ليست كروموسومات أنثوية بحتة..... بمعنى ... لنفترض أن السيدة العذراء كان تركيب خلاياها الجينى كالتالى:
(22 كروموسوم جسمى +XY) بدلاً من التركيب المتوقع و هو (22 كروموسوم جسمى +XX)
و بالتالى حدث تكوين المسيح الرجل كنوع من الإستنساخ الداخلى كما يحدث فى النحل مثلاً....
و لكن هل يعقل هذا؟.... هل يمكن لإمرأة أن يكون تركيبها الجينى مثل الرجل بينما تكون إمرأة....
الطب يقدم الحل.....
هناك صفتين لكل منّا..... صفات الشكل الخارجى و هو ما يسمى بالإنجليزية (Phenotype).... و هى الصفات الخارجية المميزة لكل منّا بما فيها الجنس.... و هناك صفات مميزة للخلايا التى تتكون منها أجسامنا و هو ما يسمى بالتركيب الجينى أو بالإنجليزية (Genotype) و بناء على التركيب الجينى للخلايا تتحدد الصفات الخارجية المميز لكل منا....
و لكن يحدث فى بعض الأحيان أن يختلف التركيب الجينى عن الشكل الخارجى... أى أن يختلف الفينوتايب عن الجينوتايب....
و هذا ما نفترضه... نفترض أن الجينوتايب المميز للعذراء مريم كان (XY) و هو الجينوتايب المميز للرجال فى العادة... بينما كان الفينوتايب المميز لها هو الفينوتايب الأنثوى.... و هى حالات موجودة فى الطب تحت مسمى (Testicular Feminization Syndrome) أو حالات الخصية المؤنثة....

و معنى الخصية المؤنثة.... هو أن يكون التركيب الجينى لإمرأة ما هو تركيب ذكورى... أى (XY)... بل و لها خصية و لكنها مختفية داخل تجويف البطن.... بينما شكلها الخارجى هو لأنثى كاملة التكوين....و تسمى تلك الحالات بحالات (عدم الإستجابة للهرمونات الذكرية).... أى أن الخصية المختفية فى أولئك النساء تفرز هرموناً ذكرياً و لكن نظراً لوجود عيب خلقى فى خلايا أولئك النساء... فأن مستقبلات تلك الهرمونات الذكرية غير موجودة فى الخلايا... و بالتالى لا تستجيب الخلايا لتأثير تلك الهرمونات... و بالتالى لا تحدث التغيرات الجسمية فى الفترة الجنينية و التى يتم عن طريقها تكوين الأعضاء الجنسية للمولود.... و هى بالمناسبة تسير فى مسار واحد بالنسبة للأنثى و الذكر إلى قرب نهاية الشهر الثالث من الحمل حين يحدث الإنفصال بين الطريقين... و تتكون الأجزاء الجنسية الداخلية و الخارجية المميزة للذكر و الأنثى..... و نظراً لغياب الهرمونات الذكرية فأن المولود يصبح تحت رحمة الهرمونات الأنثوية من الأم إلى جانب الهرمونات الأنثوية من الغدة الجاركلوية (الكظرية).... و نتيجة لتأثير تلك الهرمونات... يحدث التطور الخارجى و بعض التطور الداخلى فى إتجاه الأنثى.....

و الغدة الجاركلوية تفز هرموناتها المعروفة كالكورتيزون و الأدرنالين... و تفرز أيضاً بعض الهرمونات الجنسية الذكرية و الأنثوية معاً فى كل من الجنسين و لكن بكميات صغيرة.... و الهرمونات الأنثوية فى الذكر قد تكون عديمة القيمة نظراً لتغلب الهرمونات الذكرية عليها.... و لكنها قد تكون مسئولة مثلاً عن كبر حجم الثدى فى بعض الرجال.... كما أنها المسئولة عن الصفات الأنثوية الخارجية فى حالات الخصية المؤنثة التى نتحدث عنها فى ظل غياب تأثير الهرمونات الذكرية.... و الهرمونات الذكرية التى تفرزها الغدة الجاركلوية فى الإناث تكون مسئولة عن نمو الشعر فى الجسم (فيما عدا شعر فروة الرأس بالطبع).... و تزيد غزارة الشعر الجسمى و تقل طبقاً لقوة و جرعة تلك الهرمونات فى جسم المرأة....

المهم... وصلنا إلى مرحلة أن المولود هو عبارة عن أنثى من الخارج و لكنه فى الحقيقة... و على مستوى الخلية....ذكر

و يتم التشخيص عادة عند بلوغ تلك الفتاة سن البلوغ و لكن الطمث لا يأتيها نظراً لإنعدام التغيرات الدورية فى الهرمونات و التى تتسبب فى حدوث ذلك الطمث.... كما أن الأعضاء الأنثوية الداخلية من مبيض و رحم و قنوات فالوب غير موجودة أصلاً.....
و علاج تلك الحالات يشمل العلاج النفسى التأهيلى.... و إستئصال الخصيتين عديمى الفاعلية مع العلاج الهرمونى بالهرمونات الأنثوية.....

و كما سبق أن قلت أن تلك الحالات ... عادة لا يكون لديها أعضاء مؤنثة داخلية من رحم و أنابيب و مبيض... و بالتالى فحدوث الحمل فيها مستحيل....

و لكن هناك بعض الحالات التى وجد لديها رحم طفولى صغير مثل تلك احالة المذكورة فى هذا العنوان:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...&dopt=Abstract

أى أن وجود الرحم فى مثل تلك الحالات أمر ليس مستبعداً.... و مادام هناك رحم... فاحتمال حدوث الحمل وارد.... و لكن ليس أى حمل.... الأمر يستلزم معجزة ربانية لحدوث ذلك الحمل نظراً لعدم وجود مبيض لإفراز البويضات اللازمة لحدوث الحمل الطبيعى......

تعالوا لنراجع القرآن الكريم لنستدل منه على صحة هذه النظرية:
سورة آل عمران:
إِذْ قَالَتِ امْرَأَةُ عِمْرَانَ رَبِّ إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لَكَ مَا فِي بَطْنِي مُحَرَّرًا فَتَقَبَّلْ مِنِّي إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ (35) فَلَمَّا وَضَعَتْهَا قَالَتْ رَبِّ إِنِّي وَضَعْتُهَا أُنْثَى وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا وَضَعَتْ وَلَيْسَ الذَّكَرُ كَالْأُنْثَى وَإِنِّي سَمَّيْتُهَا مَرْيَمَ وَإِنِّي أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ (36)

هنا تناجى إمرأة عمران ربها و تقول أنها وضعت أنثى مما يتضح من صفاتها الخارجية..... ثم يقول القرآن.... (و الله أعلم بما وضعت).... يمكن تأويل هذه الكلمة على منحيين:
1- أن الله لم يكن يحتاج إلى إخبار إمرأة عمران له بأنها وضعت أنثى لأنه يعلم ذلك
2- أو.... أن الله يعلم أنها خارجياً أنثى..... و لكن علمه بها و بحالتها يفوق علم أمها بذلك

والإستدراك الإلهى فى القرآن (و ليس الذكر كالأنثى) أيضاً يمكن تفسيره على منحيين:
1- أنه على لسان إمرأة عمران التى كانت تتوقع أن تضع ذكراً و نذرته للدعوة إلى الله.... و لكنها أنثى و بالتالى هو نوع من الإعتذار لله... أن الأنثى لن تستطيع أن تقوم على الدعوة إلى الله مثل الذكر...
2- أو أنه تكملة للجملة السابقة....أى أن الله أعلم بما وضعت و ليس الذكر كالأنثى..... أى أن الله يعلم أنها خارجياً أنثى... و لكنه يعلم مالا تعلمه إمرأة عمران.... و ينبغى هنا أن نراعى تقديم الذكر على الأنثى.....بالرغم أن المولود أنثى فيمكن القول أن الأنثى ليست كالذكر.... فهل هناك غرض إلهى من هذا التقديم.... بالرغم من أن الحديث عن أنثى؟

عموماً.... قدمت الفرشة العلمية للموضوع و نأتى للمعجزة.....
فلقد أمر الخالق سبحانه و تعالى... الذى أمره إذا أراد شيئاً أن يقول له كن فيكون.... إحدى الخلايا من السيدة العذراء بالتكاثر على شكل خلية مندمجة و الإستقرار بالرحم للبدء فى عملية الحمل... و الله أعلم.... و قد يحتج قائل بعدم ملائمة الوضع الهرمونى للسيدة العذراء للحمل بهذه الطريقة نظراً لإنعدام الهرمونات الأنثوية الكافية لحدوث الحمل... مثل تكاثر خلايا الغشاء المخاطى للرحم.... و لكن يمكن الرد بأن الأمر لا يخلو من معجزة بالطبع.... و لكن بمجرد إختراق الخلايا الجنينية للغشاء المبطن للرحم حتى تبدأ فى إفراز الهرمونات الخاصة بها و اللازم لاستمرار الحمل دون الحاجة لهرمونات مبيض الأم.....

و بالتالى ينتج لدينا طفل معجزة.... ذكر كامل التكوين خارجياً و خلوياً.... مع ملاحظة أن ذلك الذكر... نتيجة لطبيعة خلقه يكون عقيماً... لأنه ناتج عن إستنساخ و ليس عن طريق التكاثر الطبيعى بالطريقة التى حددها الخالق سبحانه....

و للمزيد عن موضوع الخصية المؤنثة..... يمكن الرجوع إلى بعض المراجع:


http://www.medterms.com/******/main/...ticlekey=14430

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Androge...ivity_syndrome

http://www.emedicine.com/ped/topic2222.htm

http://www.ccspublishing.com/journal...n_syndrome.htm

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/e...cle/001180.htm


http://www.shands.org/health/informa...cle/001180.htm

http://adam.about.com/encyclopedia/001180sym.htm

http://www.healthyplace.com/Communit...uality_faq.htm


----------



## حسين دوكي (17 نوفمبر 2011)

_ شوف هذه الايات:_
_[Q-BIBLE]_
_    18 اما ولادة يسوع المسيح فكانت هكذا.لما كانت مريم امه مخطوبة ليوسف قبل ان يجتمعا وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس.__ 19 فيوسف رجلها اذ كان بارا ولم يشا ان يشهرها اراد تخليتها سرا._<A name=ver20>_ 20 ولكن فيما هو متفكر في هذه الامور اذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر له في حلم قائلا: «يا يوسف ابن داود لا تخف ان تاخذ مريم امراتك.لان الذي حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس._<A name=ver21>_ 21 فستلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه يسوع لانه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم»._<A name=ver22>_ 22 وهذا كله كان لكي يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبي القائل._<A name=ver23>_ 23 «هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل» (الذي تفسيره الله معنا)._<A name=ver24>

_    24 فلما استيقظ يوسف من النوم فعل كما امره ملاك الرب واخذ امراته._<A name=ver25>_ 25 ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر.ودعا اسمه يسوع__(انجيل متي:الاصحاح:1 العدد:من18 الي 25)[/Q-BIBLE]_

_فهذه الايات توضح ما حدث للسيدة العذراء و الكتاب المقدس شرح انها معجزة من الله لو ربطنا الايات بالعلم لعرفنا كيف جعلها الله تحبل من الروح القدس علي ما اظن الامر واضح الان و الكثير من الايات وضعها لك الاخوة_


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (17 نوفمبر 2011)

John Peter قال:


> *الايمان بدون عقل لا معنى له
> 
> انا لا اؤمن فقط بل اعقلها ايضا
> 
> ...


دائما لا يمكننا التعميم فى كل شئ هذا اولا

ومن قال لك ان عقول المسلمين مغيبه 
هل تناقشت مع من يعلم منهم ام اخذت بأقوال غيرك
انت تدعى ايمانك بالعلم الا ترى ان ايمانك بالعلم يفرض عليك ان تعلم قبل ان تلقى اتهاماتك جزافا
امن الانصاف يا مدعى العلم ان تحكم على ما لا تعلم هذا ثانيا

اما ثالثا فهى اجابة سؤالك ان الله عز وجل قادر ان يقول للشئ كن فيكون وهو مسبب الاسباب لا يعجزه شئ ومع علمك بهذه الصفات ومعرفتك بضألة علمك بجوار علمه و قدرته سبحانه وتعالى لا تستطيع الا ان تؤمن بكل مايفعله


----------



## John Peter (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*خلاص خلاص*​ 
*بالنسبة للكفن لو مفيهوش اي حاجة او اي اثر *
*امال عرفنا شكله منين*​ 

*تاني حاجة لعم حسين*​ 
*# ......................... #*

*حرربواسطة المشرف *

*رجاء الالتزام بآداب الحوار *​ 

*و بالنسبو للاخ مكرم *
* 
# ......................... #

هل انا قارنت نفسي بالخالق حاشا*​ 
*انت شككتم في قدرتي و لم تعطوني اجابة*​ 
*لكنها مسالة محيراني اوووي*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2011)

John Peter قال:


> *التفكير العلمي يذهب الي اقصى الحدوود
> 
> و يدرس كل شئ
> 
> ...



طيب كويس جداً

إدرس إنت بالتفكير العلمى الذى تحوزه 

وقدَّم بحثك فى إسلوب علمى 

على فكره ، إنت آيه مستواك العلمى !


----------



## John Peter (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*يمعنى 

و اقدم ايه بالظبط
*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 نوفمبر 2011)

John Peter قال:


> *يمعنى
> 
> و اقدم ايه بالظبط
> *​


*
إللى فى مخك 

هو إنت فى مخك آيه

ولم تقل لنا ، ما هو مستواك العلمى ، لكى نفهم ما الذى تعنيه بكلمة العلم*


----------



## Critic (20 نوفمبر 2011)

العلم ايضا لا يعترف بالله لان الله غير قابل للفحص والتجربة
اذن الله غير موجود 
هل هذا مناسب لك ؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*أراهن أن هذا الذى يسمى نفسه جون ، سيقفز فوق طلبى وسؤالى ، ليهرب منهما إلى مداخلة أخى الحبيب كريتك

لأنه لا يريد أن يقول ماهو مستواه العلمى (إن وجد) ، لئلا نسأله عنه

ولا يريد أن يقوم هو بأى بحث علمى ، مثلما يقول فى مداخلاته ، لأنه أصلاً لا يعرف الفارق بين البحث العلمى والخيال العلمى ، مثلما أوضحت له فى مداخلة سابقة ، فتجاهلها أيضاً

وأنا شخصياً أعتقد أنه دخل لمجرد الشوشرة ، مثل بعض الأشخاص الحاليين 

وإن كنت مخطئاً - وأرجو ذلك - فليذكر مستواه العلمى ، ويعطينا فكرة عن أبحاثه العلمية ، التى يريد أن يطبقها على الله !!!!!!!
*


----------



## fredyyy (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *وأنا شخصياً أعتقد أنه دخل لمجرد الشوشرة ، مثل بعض الأشخاص الحاليين *


 
*بما أن القسم ليس للشوشرة *

*إذاً يُغلق الموضوع *

.


----------

